# slab table legs



## Graybeard (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm going to make some walnut slab tables and am trying to figure out how to attach the legs and what kind to use. I'd hoped to use pieces of the same material (walnut) in about the same thickness 16/4 but am open to suggestions. I look forward to hearing from some of you who are much more experienced than I am.

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## JMC (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are planning to use slab style legs you might consider a vertical peice of same material (8-12" tall) 1' longer than outside measurements so you can shape a through tenon trhough the legs for stability and lock in with a key wedge.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Both of you are talking about mortise and tenon fits for the legs into the slab correct? The top of the tenon is exposed on the slab and a maple wedge driven into the tenon to tighten the joint? Would you glue the joint or leave it unglued so it can move with the seasons?

Graybeard


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 22, 2012)

I made a dining table out of oak many years ago and simply doweled the rails to the legs. I used two 3/8" dowels to align the rails to the 4x4 oak legs, which were cut/carved into a cabriole shape. I then used some custom angle iron pieces to fasten it together... from the outside it looked great, but it was definitely not a show piece if you were laying underneath, looking up  It was easy to disassemble and move from house to house (which I did 3 or 4 times before I sold it).


----------



## JMC (Mar 22, 2012)

I wasn't suggesting tenons into top, just through the legs as part of the vertical connector for them. As BG suggested I would recomend small angle brackets inside the legs attaching them to the top for easy detachment for moving around.


----------

